# Home made scroll saw



## steve104c (Jan 4, 2015)

Found a Singer sewing machine treadle stand. I'm wanting to make a treadle scroll saw. I've seen some hand made scroll saws on Internet but haven't found the right one. Anyone out there have a good pattern for a simple scroll saw(wood) that I can adapt to a treadle?..........steve104c


----------

